# Courier times



## Darcey (4 mo ago)

Hi guys! I'm getting my new boa on the 15th Thursday and they deliver between 7am to 10am and sadly I'll be at work till 3. 

I have someone that'll take the box in but no one doesn't want to touch the snake without me there so my concern is will the snake be fine for those hours until I get home? The weather isn't cold but I'm still worried. I'm buying the snake from a reputable breeder so know the snake will be packaged properly too.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I would take the day off, rearrange your working hours or book it for a day when you can be there.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Not ideal, but snake will be fine until you get home. Main issue is courier animals should ideally be health checked on arrival, if your friend/relative won't touch the animal this won't get done.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the mistake you made is having the snake delivered when you arent home, but its done now. I'm assuming the enclosure is set up and ready to go?
In which case just ask whoever receives the snake to pop it in its travel bag into the enclosure.
Snakes generally are simply sent in cloth bags, usually a pillow case.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Well the mistake you made is having the snake delivered when you arent home, but its done now. I'm assuming the enclosure is set up and ready to go?
> In which case just ask whoever receives the snake to pop it in its travel bag into the enclosure.
> Snakes generally are simply sent in cloth bags, usually a pillow case.





Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> I would take the day off, rearrange your working hours or book it for a day when you can be there.



Totally agree with either of these options. You are giving your employer at least a weeks notice, and given the reason is an animals welfare I'm sure they would be sympathetic and authorise it. If not then ask the sitter to put the bag mid way or at the cool end of the vivarium which should have been running at least 12 hours prior.


----------

